# Eigene Schriftstyles kreieren



## AnonymerSurfer (25. April 2001)

Hiho!
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eigene Schriftstyles kreieren kann???
Wenn ich in PS auf Create new Style gehe dann wird einfach der zubor ausgewählte Style kopiert. Was muss ich machen???
tHx im VoRRauS


----------



## Meister Eder (3. Mai 2001)

schau mal auf http://www.1001freefonts.com da gibts einen schrifteditor, mit dem man sich eigene styles machen kann

p.s. meine konto Nr.: 0815 321 654   lol


----------

